# live rock storage



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have to fix the top rim on my tank. I put my live rock in a big tote container and have a hydor koralia powerhead placed inside the container and in the container with my live sand is an air raiting stone because I dont have another powerhead. is this enough to prevent die off or will I have a little? I am not planning on the rock?sand being in the tote more than a week and a half.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

the live rock will be fine as for the sand, i posted in another thread of yours.


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey thanks I just found that. the sand did get outta the water so I will have to rinse?clean it like the first time I added it. Thankyou!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes you will. If it has touched air, then the critters in the sandbed are dead and it'll be better for you to clean it and start over.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Kellsindell said:


> Yes you will. If it has touched air, then the critters in the sandbed are dead and it'll be better for you to clean it and start over.


I can't dispute this, but i would like to research this further.


----------

